
With more than $70B in cash, Apple could buy Nokia, RIM, HTC & Motorola - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/06/17/with_more_than_70b_in_cash_apple_could_buy_nokia_rim_htcmotorola.html
======
zoowar
Or pay more taxes and help reduce the national debt.

